

Nginx to support uWSGI out of the box  - peterbe
http://lists.unbit.it/pipermail/uwsgi/2010-June/000353.html

======
peterbe
This benchmark impressed us all that uWSGI was a lightning bolt but it's huge
drawback was having to recompile Nginx (package usage hell) but that might
soon be a thing of the past <http://nichol.as/benchmark-of-python-web-servers>

~~~
kljensen
Yes, wonderful news.

